# Ceramic Tree



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a ceramic Christmas tree, One of those that has red and green tiny lights. Tree is about 15 in tall. Most of these trees are green; mine is white. Where can I find those tiny lights. Probably be hard to find this time of year.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

Sometimes flea market vendors carry them but you really have to search.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

ebay has them


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Are they actual lights, or just the little plastic goodies that you put in holes in the tree that look like lights and glow when a light is put on inside the tree?


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

RoxAnne's Ceramics in Verona, WI. if you want her info, pm me.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

What Wilderness Family said. I only need one of lights. Green.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Okay, if you haven't ordered anywhere yet, let me look. A friend gave me a box of those things a few years ago. I have it somewhere here and will gladly send you a couple. There were different styles and sizes though so I'll need to get it out and see what I have.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Only found a bag of butterflies so far that somehow got separated from the rest of the box. I now definitely know where they *aren't*, ha!

I wonder what the butterflies would be used for though, surely not also for the Christmas tree?

Will keep looking.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks, Wilderness Family!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

You're welcome. I have yet to look in the garage which I will do this weekend. I will let you know either way


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wilderness Family, I took a second look at tree. Probably need at least 5 of color mix. thanks.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

got some at hobby lobby


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Speaking of Hobby Lobby, just read they 'may' close all 500 of it's stores.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Our ceramic tree has just plastic figures like birds that are different colors and light up from a bulb inside the tree. Haven't ever seen actual lights for them! Wow, Hobby lobby might close, eh? Guess I'll have to watch there for sales.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Sandra,

Are these the ones you need?



I still haven't found my big box, but I did find another loose bag which has a bunch of these.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

These are the butterflies. As you can see, the "stalk" part on these is much thicker.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wilderness Family Don't go out of your way. I can probably get at places mentioned. Or, will try a ceramic place.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

So the ones in the first pic aren't the ones you wanted?


----------

